# In Dateien schreiben und Dateien auslesen (z.B. User + Pwd)



## NeoHeadquarter (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin noch ziemlich blutiger Anfänger in Visual Basic   und versuche gerade eine "user- und passwort-Abfrage" zu basteln. leider kann ich dabei nur immer die user direkt im quelltext eingeben:

```
Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        If TextBox1.Text = "Georg" And TextBox2.Text = "password" Then
            MsgBox("Sie wurden erfolgreich angemeldet")
        End If
    End Sub
```

Ich möchte aber "Georg" und "password" aus einer externen liste einlesen, könnt ihr mir da bitte helfen?
Vielen Dank, Georg

Ach ja, ich verwende "Microsoft Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition"...


----------



## Nirraven (9. Mai 2006)

Um es mal so zu sagen:
Auch als VB anfänger findet man durch die Suchfunktion über 50 Beiträge um aus jeder form von Datei, Datenbank oder Registry zu lesen.


----------

